# New to HauntForum:



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi All, I've been a halloween fan since forever! I'm totally new to forums so pls be patient. I used to do a Haunted forest trail with my brothers back in the 90's till they moved from that property - now my wife allows me to do a full yard & home haunt. Looking forward to meeting some folks and sharing ideas!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome Scarecrow, lots of ideas to be found here.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Welcome to HauntForum


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks Much!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

You have come to the right place. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome SS. got any pics? We love to steal, I mean borrow good ideas.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Hello & welcome


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Excellent signature Vlad!
I've got pictures and I'm trying to get a website up & running but I'm better with props then I am with the net! I'd love to show off some pics can you tell me how I do that?


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Checked out your youtube video Pyro! Great work, you guys really burn it up! What software did you use to create the video?
Thanks all for the welcomes - its good to be among fellow creatures of the night!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Greetings and Velcome ScreamingScarecrow! Hope you like your new home! :devil: Don't worry, we've all been there, some of us are still there! LOL wink, wink


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

welcome screaming scarecrow...
glad you joined ... get a photobucket accnt..use the img code
you might need 10 post to do pics..
you'll get the hang of it .


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi SS, yes Lily speaketh the truth. Get a free photobucket account. Upload your pics to there. Then get the URL of any pic you want to show, and post it like this>>>>>>>>>>>>







Or you can just post the link to your photobucket site.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the fun.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks all for the welcomes and also for the quick tips Vlad & Lilly.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

welcome SS!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Vlad said:


> Welcome SS. got any pics? We love to steal, I mean borrow good ideas.


Ok not sure I got this right but here's some pic's of 2007's facade! Hope you enjoy! (we're super late this year - barely started)


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

*continued*


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

*Finally*










well that's last year's outside - Will show the inside soon!


----------



## 8 Nightmares (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome to the Fourm


----------

